# One in, one out, keep moving...



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

So sorry that you and the dogs are going through this. Hoping that your night is a little quieter.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Try some Kaopectate (not sure what it's called in GB, but it is a chalky liquid medication for diarrhea that contains kaolin). Read the label for the dosage for children and figure the correct dosage for Sophy based on that. I have used it on some very small dogs.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Oh boy. What a bear of a day. I'm sorry.  

Hoping for a quiet night for you all.....


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I hope Sophy's tummy settles soon. Wishing you all a quiet night.


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Oh no... That's awful to deal with. Hopefully her stomach is back to normal ASAP.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Poor Sophy. I hope this is of short duration For both your sakes, it’s not fun.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Aww so sorry your going thru this. Hope she is better soon. Do you give your pups probiotics? I had bought this one awhile, "Proviable DC", back and it happens to be the same one the vet just prescribed for our pup. He is getting a paste for 3 days then goes to the powder.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

She has had a couple of doses of diarrhoea paste, and it has been several hours since the last bout. Sophy rarely gets tummy upsets, and this one has been unusually bad. She is cheerful and hungry, so I'm not too worried, and I've found a can of sensitive diet for tomorrow. I've covered floors with old towels etc, and plan on going to bed soon - it's nearly midnight which is very late for us!


----------



## SMSP (Apr 5, 2018)

I'm glad that the diarrhea slowed down and that she's "cheerful and hungry". Hope you get some much deserved rest tonight


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Poor Sophie, Here's to a quick recover and some peace and rest


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh, no ! Let’s hope Sophie is okay for the night. Tomorrow with the sensitive food she should get better. Maybe skip breakfast to give her stomach a chance to settle.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I'm sorry you're going through this. Hope Sophie feels better soon and that you guys can rest stress-free soon.


----------



## PipersMama (Jun 25, 2020)

fjm said:


> Poor Sophy has the squits - I suspect I have simply fed her too much, after buying new storage boxes that are slightly larger than the old ones, but if it continues I will make a vet appointment in the morning. It is also pouring with rain, so she prefers the emergency mat in the bathroom. Trouble is the attacks are sudden, frequent and explosive, and I am now on the second load of washing, have scrubbed the rug in the bedroom, and washed Sophy several times. She is needing to go out about every 30 minutes, and Poppy needs to pee every hour or so. It is being a busy day, but I am getting lots of exercise!
> 
> Chicken and rice cooking, and trying to remember where I put the emergency cans of sensitive diet...


A few tablespoons of canned pumpkin (NOT pumpkin pie mix) always helps when my babies tummy is upset.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

She was in and out of bed several times in the night, but made it safely to the bathroom mat each time and she was too empty for much mess. She has had a tiny meal of the sensitivity diet - most recent advice I got from the vets was small, frequent meals and not to starve - and I am debating whether to make a vet appointment. It's beginning to look like a bug rather than dietary indiscretion, but she may be clearing it naturally, but I always have the spectre of pyometra in the back of my mind, especially in the months after a season. I think I will give it an hour or two and see how she is on our morning walk.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

As ever I decided better safe than sorry, and took Sophy to the vet. Very reassuring visit - the vet checked for signs of pyo, found none but agreed it was a nasty bout of the runs, and prescribed digestive paste, gastro-sensitive food and metronidazole, all of which I already have (but I stocked up on the paste and tablets while I was there). Sophy has, of course, been absolutely fine from the moment I phoned the vet...

Another load of washing to go through, and with luck that will be it for this episode. I debated buying washable incontinence sheets, but have ordered another pack of 50 disposable ones for now, and will make a few washable ones with fabrics from my massive stash. With four ageing animals they are probably going to be needed sooner rather than later.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am glad you checked in with the vet even if it was only to have your general impression confirmed. I hope you all have a much better day today.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Checking in and hoping Sophy's still fine.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

She is decidedly better. No poos at all today that I have seen, very enthusiastic about supper, and generally more herself. Now I will never know if I could have saved myself the equivalent of $100 by waiting a while. But if I had waited she would probably have been really unwell tonight, and that would have been thoroughly miserable for all of us. There are few things worse than trying to comfort a thoroughly distressed and uncomfortable dog at 3am. So I am just very, very grateful for my well fed Peace of Mind Savings Account, which means I don't have to decide between visiting the vet and paying the food bills.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I am glad to hear that Sophy is better. And I like your idea about the Peace of Mind Savings Account! We have a jar in the kitchen that we feed from time to time that has served that purpose.


----------

